# Brisket & Ribs



## 6.5 Fan (Jul 9, 2021)

Packing up today for a brisket and rib cook off competition.  A buddy phoned me a while back and asked if i wanted to go into this cook off with him, didn't take long to decide. Start smoking tomorrow morning, looking forward to this as i don't get off the farm much. Oh did i mention that a few cool brew may be consumed. We are loading up his cargo trailer this morning with most of the equipment needed. Going to be hot but we will press on.


----------



## Brent H (Jul 9, 2021)

Awesome!!!  If you get any great rub or sauce recipes post them !  
Good luck!!!


----------



## RobinHood (Jul 9, 2021)

Bon Appetit!


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 9, 2021)

Where is this cook off taking place?


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jul 9, 2021)

Recipes are freely shared, but then i will have to take you to the train station. Cook off is being held at Palliser Park near the town of Riverhurst.  The club hosting this event sold 300 tickets in 22 hours, i never even got a chance to get some tickets for a couple of friends to attend.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jul 9, 2021)

I've been on the Riverhurst ferry as a kid.....  good part of Sask!  Go Riders!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jul 9, 2021)

I worked on the Riverhurst ferry for 7 years, met a lot of nice people from all over Canada and beyond.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jul 11, 2021)

Third place in the Brisket, not sure where we placed in ribs. Not bad for never having competed in a cook off. All teams were just working guys no pro cookers.  I survived the heat and the beer, barely. Had a great time with my buddy, took my dog Cooper along as well. The Kinsmen club of Central Butte did a great job hosting this event. I will go again if i can get a reliable smoker, only bad thing of the weekend was my brand new Pit Boss smoker, wouldn't get above 165, 1 week old and cooked 1 chicken, i was not impressed.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 11, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> Third place in the Brisket, not sure where we placed in ribs. Not bad for never having competed in a cook off. All teams were just working guys no pro cookers.  I survived the heat and the beer, barely. Had a great time with my buddy, took my dog Cooper along as well. The Kinsmen club of Central Butte did a great job hosting this event. I will go again if i can get a reliable smoker, only bad thing of the weekend was my brand new Pit Boss smoker, wouldn't get above 165, 1 week old and cooked 1 chicken, i was not impressed.



In between the haze smell of BC wild fires smoke I caught the drift of your cookoff, whished I was there.  LOL


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 11, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> Third place in the Brisket, not sure where we placed in ribs. Not bad for never having competed in a cook off. All teams were just working guys no pro cookers.  I survived the heat and the beer, barely. Had a great time with my buddy, took my dog Cooper along as well. The Kinsmen club of Central Butte did a great job hosting this event. I will go again if i can get a reliable smoker, only bad thing of the weekend was my brand new Pit Boss smoker, wouldn't get above 165, 1 week old and cooked 1 chicken, i was not impressed.


That was nice of you to take your dog. Our furry friend with black hair stays in the A/C with our Calgary heat these days.


----------

